# Cable Management



## Garb3 (Jun 6, 2007)

well since i just got me new mobo and water cooling installed it though that it was time to try and clean up me cables there are some befores and afters but as u will see i'm working in a limited space so try not to be harsh

also soon to come are some red uv reactive fluid, red cold cathodes, 2 blue 120mm fans, 1 blue 80mm fan and a round ide cable

suggestions on lighting and cabling are welcome


----------



## tkpenalty (Jun 6, 2007)

you read my guide . Yeah... thats quite good. Thermaltake cases arent that good for cable management though.... Rather than hiding cables behind 3 inch bays, try under the motheboard, keep the cables as flat as possible as well...  

In terms of practicality its good but looks wouldnt be good. My rule; stay away from TT unless you want to bust out the dremel or get the Armor/Kandalf.

Heres the guide:



tkpenalty said:


> Cable management guide eh?
> 
> No, it really depends on your case that you have. Seriously.
> 
> ...


----------



## Garb3 (Jun 6, 2007)

thanks for the pic but i have done that


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jun 6, 2007)

Not a bad job. I Seriously need to take a look at your guide TK. Is it stickied somewhere? Ill probably have to print it out and work on my system. MY PSU is on the bottom of the case though, thats where the Nine-Hundred has them. While its nice, it kind of hinders me moving my cables out of the way of the side case, side window and the side fan.


----------



## HellasVagabond (Jun 6, 2007)

If you have 5HDs , 2DVDRWs , 1FDD , 6 Extra USBs , 2 Extra FireWires no matter how good your cable management is the entire tower gets warm.
In this case i see only 1 HD , 1 FDD and 1 DVDRW......Youre lucky


----------



## KennyT772 (Jun 6, 2007)

Where is this guide tk? I looked for it but didn't find it.


----------

